# Tear Stain Help



## Ashley909 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have two toys: Dolcie (chocolate) and Macy (apricot). I took Dolcie to the vet to ask about the constant tear stains, and he told me her ducts were clogged. I ended up taking her in to get them flushed, expecting that the stains would stop for at least a week - it didn't even last a day!
My new baby, Macy, also has the problem. It's even more noticible on her. I've tried several brands of tear stain wipes, and it didn't help at all. I would get it all cleaned off, and literally five minutes later, they'd be back in full force!
I've heard rave reviews about Angel Eyes. I know it contains a small dose of an antibiotic - is that safe for the dogs? I can only find peoples' posted opinions - and it's always either that they think it's amazing and their dog seems ok after a month of usage, or that they think everyone who uses it is evil because it MUST be bad for the dogs. Hmmm... Anyone have a slightly more scientific response??

Thanks!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, I'll put in my two cents FWIW here, lol.

As a professional groomer, I have MANY clients who's dogs have had terrible problems with tearing and staining, as well as, the reddish brown staining on their feet, legs, etc from licking. After MANY of them had spent $$$$$ at their vets with NO solution to the problem, I began looking into Angel's Eye's. Yes, it does have a LOW LEVEL antibiotic called Tylosin, which is not an antibiotic that is widely used in treating any other type of illness. It is normally used to inhibite bacterial protein produced only by certain bacteria. 

Several of my clients decided to try it and it's work remarkably well in eliminating the staining, not only on the eyes, but all over the body as well. Some may feel that it's merely a cosmetic thing, but from what I've seen with these dogs, it's cleared up chronic problems of foot licking, skin issues, and in a couple of dogs, cleared up their chronic hot spots from the licking and chewing. Now, I have NO PROOF that it's the Angel's Eye's, but I can tell you, since starting it, these dogs have NOT been to their vets and had any other treatments or changes in their diets, so I've come to some conclusions that I hope to, at some point, get evidence that backs up my theory.

Conclusions: The Tylosin, while an antibiotic, also acts as a mild antiinflammatory in small animals. How many times have you seen a foot that is chronically licked at and noticed it looked a bit "swollen" or inflammed? Also, the act of licking and chewing is depositing saliva which contains the same bacteria and yeast that the tears do, so the more they lick/chew, the more bacteria and yeast are being deposited, the more irritation that it's causing the more inflammation is occuring and the cycle continues over and over again. Also, the yeast and bacteria can make the foot (et al) itchy, so the cycle continues. 

If I had not been witness to the difference this product has made in my clients, I would not have believed that it worked so well and for other reason besides merely cosmetic purposes, but overall well being and healthy of the skin. 

I say, try it if you feel it will benefit your dog and not worry about what other people think.


----------



## Ashley909 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you so much!! I figured if something was proven one way or the other, I would've been able to find it myself, but I knew someone out there HAD to have at least a better/more thought out answer than, "It rocks!" or, "It's evil!" This is exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

your welcome Ashley! Don't let people make you feel guilty for the decisions you make in your pets best interest's.


----------



## Ashley909 (Jul 22, 2010)

You're absolutely right. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

You might also check the ingredient list of the dog food(s) you use to see if it contains beet pulp, which is purported to contribute to tear stains.


----------



## Ashley909 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I just checked the bag, and it doesn't.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Since Angel Eyes was withdrawn in the UK, many people are reporting good results from a product called Angels' Delight. It was originally developed as a food supplement, but is effective against staining too - takes longer to work than the antibiotic, but may also be worth considering. If she has chronically blocked tear ducts, you may need to get those sorted before anything will be truly effective, though. Good luck - I can just about control Sophy's stains with regular bathing with Borax solution, but if she is stressed. or I miss a few days, back they come ...


----------



## Ashley909 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fjm - I'm sure you're right. I did actually have the vet unblock/unclog them, but apparently it didn't last. He didn't tell me about any other options. Do you know of any?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

About 8 years ago, I bought my 2nd standard poodle...a silver male and I started feeding him what the older poodle was eating...PEDIGREE. 

Well, he started having ugly tear staining by 6 months of age so my vet recommended I have that tear duct flushing procedure and it didn't do anything....same stains right away. (by the way, NOW i know that its highly unusual for a standard to have "crimped" tear ducts.

Anyway, it was around that time I was convinced that vets were idiots and didn't give a hoot about nutrition. So I radically changed my dogs' (3 at that time) diets. Now I have 7 dog. Everyone has clear eyes, no stains, no paw licking or no allergy issues....they eat Dog Lovers Gold, Raw, and Home cooked...a combination of all three.

BUT my newest, a cream toy poodle had UGLY stains, even WITH good diet. So I was recommended to try ANGEL EYES and I swear its a miracle product. I HIGHLY recommend it. I see no adverse issues at all and I LOVE kissing a clean, and DRY face. I detested that sour stink face. ALL GONE. I'm so happy.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If you are going to go the Angel Eyes route, you might as well just buy Tylan. You can get it from a livestock company. It is WAY cheaper than Angel Eyes:

Tylan Soluble Powder - Powders & Solutions


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ashley909 said:


> Fjm - I'm sure you're right. I did actually have the vet unblock/unclog them, but apparently it didn't last. He didn't tell me about any other options. Do you know of any?


The tear stains are caused by excessive tearing - a blocked tear duct can cause the tears to overflow, but so can other things (allergies, shallow eye socket, hair around the eyes wicking up the moisture, even - with Sophy- stress). The tears then create a warm, damp environment where bacteria and yeast can thrive, making the red stain and smell. A similar thing happens when a dog licks, or drools. 

When I had Sophy checked over by an experienced papillon judge, one of the things she did when looking at her eyes was to feel underneath them - the fur was dry, which she said was a good sign there was no real problem with her eyes or ducts (which my vet had also told me). If the problem is a blocked duct, flushing it to clear the blockage usually works, but if it is a severe problem the ducts can be opened surgically. Obviously you would only want to go this route if there was a risk to the dog's health from the blockage - there are so many other ways of getting rid of just the stains.

How old is your dog? Sophy's staining became much, much more manageable when she finished teething.


----------

